# Look at this Cute Lil' Guy! Chicago



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

His owner surrendered him due to not having the time for him. He was full of fleas, so they had to shave him short to rid him of those pesky boogers. But just look at that lil' face. Doesn't it just melt your heart?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11343430

We're hoping and praying that we're approved, since our youngest are 6.5 year old twins, although they are very good with Sadie and Oliver. I just could not resist that little face. We are all ready to welcome him with loving arms.

Angela


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh how sweet what a precious little boy!!! I'm in the Chicago area and I'm bummed I didn't see him first. 

Leslie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

He looks precious. Good Luck.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh he is adorable. :wub: I bet he will be even more handsome once his coat grows in! I hope you approved to get him.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

he looks like quite the sweetheart...i will have fingers and toes crossed for your approval!! thanks for having such a big heart! :aktion033: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

That little guy is adorable! :wub: :wub: I'm crossing my fingers that you get to bring him home!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh I hope you get him!!!!! He is soooooo adorable with those big eyes!!!! Please keep us updated!!! We are rooting for you to get him!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

He's a doll! I hope things work out so that you can get that boy! He's just too cute!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

How sweet! We've got fingers and paws crossed in hopes that he'll be yours.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwww... he is the cutest thing. Sending you tons of luck that he finds a home with you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG, look at that precious little face!! What a darling he is!!! I hope you get him!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a sweet little boy! I hope you get him


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he's sooo precious, I hope you get the sweet little guy, he needs a loving forever home. I'll be watching for your post


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He's such an adorable little guy!! I hope you get him!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

HE IS ADORABLE .AND I HOPE YOU GET THE LITTLE DOLL BABY :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

He is so sweet looking!

I've got fingers, toes and paws crossed.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 7 2008, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601890


> He is so sweet looking!
> 
> I've got fingers, toes and paws crossed.[/B]



LOL.....I was just gonna say that!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope you get to adopt that sweet boy  . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Aww he is so adorable! I hope you are approved and this little guy will come into your home and be forever happy!!

Good Luck :grouphug:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope that cute little boy will be yours to love! :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: He is so sweet.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

He certainly has a cutie pie face..............hope the adoption goes through for you!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

He's a little baby doll. :wub: I hope you get approved.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Tico is meeting with another family tonight @ 7, and I have to call at 8 to see if he's still available. He's so adorable, though, so I'm pretty sure they're going to adopt him. It would be selfish of me to say, "I hope not" because he simply needs someone to love him unconditionally. So, if that's what the shelter sees in this family, and they approve them to be his family after the face-to-face interview, then I'm very happy for him. I know that there's another baby out there that needs us, too. 

However, if it does fall through, then he's MINE, MINE, MINE! :walklikeanegyptian: :Happy_Dance: :tender: :yahoo: artytime: arty: arty: 

Keep those fingers, toes, paws, and (of course) Maltese crossed :biggrin: 

Angela


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

WOW! He is incredibly ADORABLE! :wub: *SIGH*</span><span style="color:#000000"> 

I just read your update ... I still hope you're able to get him! Please let us know when you hear something. 

Good Luck!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Those eyes had me at hello. :wub: 

Little sweet Tico. Like you said as long as he finds a wonderful home it's all good, but I hope it's yours!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He is cute. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well it's after 8:00 any news??????


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

I called right at 8:00, and the volunteers were already gone. Oh MAN! I emailed to shelter again, but will have to wait until tomorrow or (Heaven forbid) Monday for a response. 

I've checked their website, and no updates as of yet.

I'll keep trying over the weekend, though, and will update just as soon as I hear something.

Angela (<------ whose fingernails and hair will be gone by Monday, if I don't hear anything soon) :smpullhair:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh what a bummer! His face is just adorable. I bet the previous owners hated to give him up! Keeping my fingers crossed you get him, but if you don't, I sure hope he is going to a very loving & caring home! Can't wait to find out!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, I finally heard back from the shelter today, and Tico was, indeed, adopted out to a good family. I guess that is where he was meant to be.

He is just soooooo cute, though. :wub: 

I'm still searching, though. The ones I've seen available, though, are just sooooo far away from Illinois.  

Here's to wishing Little Tico a healthy, safe, and happy home! 

Angela


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He sure is a cutie. I posted one from Petfinder in NW OH area I guess that's pretty far from Chi? It's a deaf furbaby. In case you want to look:


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...i?petid=9536784


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Tico, 

May your life be full of loving arms that hold you when your freightened, play with you when you are happy, and give you plenty of treats just because. And may the hearts of those you are with forever always remember that you will love them more.

Now, lets hope Lucy gets that same dream and soon....she has been looking for way too long


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh yes, I have seen Little Lucy, and I am totally in love with her. Yes, NW Ohio is pretty far from Chicago, but the problem lies with the age of my youngest two boys (6.5 year old twins). They require all their dogs to go to home with children no longer than 8.  

I'm still searching, though.

Angela


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Jul 15 2008, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605881


> Oh yes, I have seen Little Lucy, and I am totally in love with her. Yes, NW Ohio is pretty far from Chicago, but the problem lies with the age of my youngest two boys (6.5 year old twins). They require all their dogs to go to home with children no YOUNGER than 8.
> 
> I'm still searching, though.
> 
> Angela[/B]


Still can't figure out how to edit these posts. "Longer" was supposed to be "Younger." lol I don't know where my head is lately.


----------

